# Few 2 on 1 clips from a legend



## Marvin (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgB5UxKaKtw&mode=related&search

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI6LximYZIE&mode=related&search

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqkt10IBbto&mode=related&search


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice. I've a friend who was a wrestler during High School and a good one too. I'm sure he'd appreciate those vids. Me? I like 'em because it offers yet _another _ set of techniques for taking an opponent to the ground.


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the links... those bring back O-L-D memories of my wrestling days (W-A-Y back in Jr HS!)...

Great stuff... but, MAN! They need to get that guy a voice-over actor! :ultracool 

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice finds Marvin!


----------



## Marvin (Sep 7, 2006)

The second clip is very "old man " friendly. I usually hit the two on one to either take the back or body lock.


----------

